# stuffed peppers



## smokingohiobutcher (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys not much time for play-by-play tonight but here is some Q-view!
Stuffed Red & Yellow Peppers









10 pounds of jerky made from bottom round...



10 pounds of boneless English roasts (pecan smoke---thanks pineywoods)to be made into pulled BBQ Beef for a fishing trip I'm going on in Oct.





Oh yeah...and the rest of the meat used for stuffing the peppers made into a meatloaf....mmmmmmm!



Thanks for lookin at my lengthly Q-view that Mrs SOB thinks I obsess over!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 23, 2009)

It all looks Great especially the peppers...


----------



## tndawg (Sep 23, 2009)

good thing you live so far away, or I would be knocking on your door lookin' for samples!!!!! Everything looks GREAT!!!!!!

(I would like the pepper recipe)


----------



## fire it up (Sep 23, 2009)

Everything looks great SOB, nice job!
Gotta give you points for, well for all of it


----------



## oneshot (Sep 23, 2009)

Everything looks great SOB!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Are ya gonna share that stuffed pepper recipe?????


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking Q, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman (Sep 23, 2009)

Everything looks super!  I really do like stuffed peppers.


----------



## alx (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice.I love stuffing peppers,zuccini,eggplant.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very very nice looking stuffed peppers, chuckies for pulling, then jerky and to end it all with a meatloaf. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure thats hurting my feelings that you live so far away. Great Job and keep it up. I think. I'll tell you this if you bring food like that I'll take you fishing anywhere.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone. The peppers were great. My 11 year old son said,"These are really good,we should have these more often!"
The beef is finishing up in the crockpot right now,and the jerky is hidden from 10 year old daughter...she is a NUT!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The meatloaf is for supper tomarrow night.
Thanks for the points guys! As for the fishing trip offer(mballi)....I've always wanted to go to Alaska to Salmon fish along side the bears!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




What time next year is good for you!???!?!?!?!?What do you want me to 
bring for our food for the week?I make a mean pan of cheesy potatoes!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later SOB


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good looking grub there butcher.


----------



## badfrog (Jun 26, 2010)

I know I am coming up on a year late on this one, but that sure looks great!


----------

